# Horse threw out my back....



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

So Friday night I had a jumping lesson, it went super!

Ollie was forward and actually pretty amped up. We got over the thought that the arena door might eat him every time he passed clockwise and had him supple and soft in the canter, then did some amazing strechy trot circles!! Best strechy trot circles ever! 

We had a bounce going into a one stride and had been working over each fence as a single so he could be confidant when we went through it with all three fences up. We had the bounce as 2ft cross rails with a placement pole and the one stride fence was 2ft vertical with placement pole.

We had gone up and down over the line but then about the 3rd time going down he got very strong and after the bounce he droped his outside shoulder so fast and ducked out, it all happened so fast and I have no clue how I stayed on but I did! I kept him forward re gathered myself and put him threw it again and he was a good boy but whew after that I could feel my back tighten! And spasm! I think I wouldn't hurt as much as I do now if I had gone into the wall!

It's now 10pm Sunday night and iv had the heating pad on my back all night and when I was driving I had the heated seat on high.

I was so stiff and sore Saturday I had someone offer to ride Oliver and took them up on their offer, he wads very good boy and my trainer gave them a lesson.

Gah iv never been so stiff and sore for so long after what seems so minor...suggestions?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Are you still sore now? Has it gotten any better at all? Does this happen everytime you ride him, or just this once?

Sometimes after I ride Selena I will be sore for three days. The first day is a dull ache. The second day is so much pain I don't want to move or be active. The third day I'm just stiff with no pain. It's ongoing. Sometimes if I ride extra hard it will be four days. This does not happen with any other horse except for that mare because she is so jarring. I use ibuprofen and stretch myself out before and after I ride her. It has helped a little.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

This is the first time it has happened with him in the 6 months of owning him. 
Yes it still really hurts, it's more so my right side of my back from the rinpb cage down. Been using the heating pad and hot showers, did advil and axcedrin muscle relaxer. Not looking forward to walking to and from class to tomorrow and sitting in class in a hard chair for almost 3 hours.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I hear you there. I hope it feels better. If it stays for a long time though, maybe go see a doctor/chiropractor. Who knows, maybe you did something out of the ordinary and that's why you're sore.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm always sore when I try something new or change something about how I ride and it usually lasts a week for me.

But try Salon pas on your aching muscles and being sure you get a lot of sleep. A chiropractor or masseuse isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## CaliB (Feb 21, 2012)

For an acute injury like this one it is better to ICE and stay away from the heat. The ice brings down the inflammation in the area that is making the pain worse. Ice 10 min. on 10 min. off for about an hour and then give it a rest to see how you feel. Repeat as needed. 
A chiropractic adjustment would probably help as well. Riding horses is very hard on the back...


----------

